

Monarch butterflies could be declared an endangered species - t3f
http://www.vox.com/2015/1/2/7481337/monarch-butterfly-endangered

======
t3f
The US:FWS press-release [1] was 12/29\. There will also be a public comment
period; "To ensure this status review is comprehensive, the Service is
requesting scientific and commercial data and other information through a
60-day public information period. [...] it is requested that information be
received by March 2, 2015".

[1]
[http://www.fws.gov/midwest/news/764.html](http://www.fws.gov/midwest/news/764.html)

------
douglas_k
In some areas, one of the monarch's main food sources, the milkweed plant, is
considered a noxious weed. The number of areas (In Canada, at least) has gone
down over the years, which I expect is a plus for the monarch butterfly.

------
greggarious
If we don't act quickly, the Monarch could be considered the butterfly of the
90s.

